# Best Graphics Tablet under $100?



## debrartin

Hi guys,
I've been looking for the first graphics /drawing tablet to use with designer affinity and keep it for less than $ 100. Is there any to suggest? Is the ad compatible with anything that works with Mac? 
Your help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Tony Kakkar

I will recommend you to go for Wacom Intuos Digital Tablet as you are looking for drawing tablet under 100 dollars which is also compatible with Mac. The tablets work seamlessly and come with a 10*6.25 inch large display.


----------



## diazsjonathan8

My choice is XP-Pen Star05 ( best drawing tablet in market ). The look of the pad is classy and great sensitive screen. if you want more than you check this review post about best digital notepad in market according to your budget


----------



## cezanne767

Yes, the XP-Pen Start is a nice choice; it is cheap, wireless and very accurate. I have the 03 ( https://amzn.to/2HSk2t7 ). My personal advice is to start with that, but when you'll get better change to something more professional like a Wacom


----------



## techojournal

I would definitely recommend Wacom Intuos Draw.


----------



## Wordclear

Je vous recommande le conquirant de wacom en matière de qualité mais nettement économique https://www.amazon.com/GAOMON-Paint...602bf3c906ae1e90785b1&creativeASIN=B075K78WB6


----------



## Alain MÃ©nard

I loved my Veikk A15 tablet before I got my XP Pen 22E Pro pen display. 
The A15 sells for about $35 on eBay. 

But if you're really serious about digital arts I recommend saving up for a pen display.


----------



## sidestory

I would say Wacom but a lot of people are using iPad Pro just for the convenience.


----------



## DiamondEggs

I've always used *Wacom *tablets, they have not let me down and i've had mine for 3 years.
You can get small tablets that can easily travel with you in a bag, and you can get big ones that can be used more as a tablet than a tablet.


----------



## johnhoward

Does any artists use Android tablets such as the Galaxy Tab S4 with S-Pen to do serious work? Why or why not?


----------



## Wen Chong

I use XP-Pen. It's not as well known as Wacom, but you get more for your money (contents and tablet size wise). 

the cheapest wacom is $60, I got a XP-Pen 2x the size of that for $70

I use a XP-Pen Deco 01 digital graphics tablet . I'm quite happy with it.

It works well with my desktop and laptop . Admittedly it took a while to get used to having a disconnect between where I was drawing and where the drawing was coming out.


----------

